# orestan-E



## juddwoo (Feb 25, 2006)

Any one try this, Please give me feedback if you have tried it . thanks


----------



## thechopper (Feb 26, 2006)

No good bro don't waste your money. I tried it for 30 days starting with 2 tabs a day then increased to 3 tabs a day didn't really see much gains. No weight/strength gains to write home about. Muscles did seem a little harder but it could have been form extra cardio. I hear ergo LMG is better for mild, low side effects gains you might want to try that instead.


----------



## juddwoo (Mar 4, 2006)

*Good to know*

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

